# Karpfen



## AngelChris (21. April 2003)

tag leuts
ich habe vor 2 wochen einen karpfen gefangen(meinen ersten:z ).
den hab ich dann ausgenommen, und dann eingefrohren.
schließlich haben wir ihn gründonnerstag auftauen lassen und karfreitag gegessen(bzw wir haben versucht ihn zui essen).  doch er war ungenießbar!
der schmeckte, als würde man schlamm vom gewässerboden essen!

jetzt meine frage
ist das immer so?
wenn nicht, was kann ich dagegen tun?

ich hbae gehört, man soll den ne woche in einer wanne schwimmen lassen, damit der "ausmodert". aber wie soll das dennn gehn?
man muss den fisch doch direkt nach dem fangen töten.

also wie macht ihr das?

achja:
hab ihr auch ein gutes rezept für karpfen?


----------



## Allroundangler (21. April 2003)

Das mit dem in der Wanne schwimmen lassen müsste eigentlich schon was bringen bei uns sticht eigentlich keiner den Karpfen direkt nach dem Fang ab, er kommt halt dann in nen Setztkescher und dann wenn wir gehen kommt er in nen Eimer.

Hmm zum Rezept 
Bei uns gibts den Karpfen immer Paniert aus der Fritöse.
Als erstes wird der vorher halbierte Karpfen gepfefer und gesalzen danach mit Bier-Panade mit so nem Pinsel eingetupft(Bier Panade besteht aus Bier am besten ein Pils und Mehl misch Verhältnis muss so sein dass das ganze nich zu sehr flüssig ist) danach wird er in Semmelbröseln gewendet und jetzt ab in die Fritöse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2003)

Karpfen esse ich grundsätzlich nur aus Fließgewässern - die haben alle diesen angesprochenen "Modergeschmack" nicht.


----------



## AngelChris (22. April 2003)

@Allroundangler
setzkescher sind bei uns nur beim wettangeln erlaubt

@thomas
wir habne hier keinen fluss in dem karpfen sind
der einzige fluss hier ist die oker
das ist ein sehr flacher forellenbach, vieleicht 30-40cm tief
in einiegen löchern vieleicht auch tiefer


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2003)

Dann ist das ausreichende Hältern in frischwasser wahrscheinlich die einzige Lösung oder die Karpfen nur in der kalten Jahreszeit essen, dann ists auch nicht so schlimm.
Oder mal mit (kalt) räuchern versuchen. 
Aber ich würde dann an Deiner Stelle lieber die Forellen aus der Oker essen als die Karpfen aus dem Teich


----------



## AngelChris (22. April 2003)

@Thomas
das habe ich auch vor
der teich und die oker liegen ca 100m von einander entfernt.
in dem teich sind auch forellen.
und wie meinst du das mit dem ausreichen din frischwasser hältern?
soll ich die dann tot in frischwasserlegen bis die vergammeln, oder wie?
man muss die fisch edoch sofort töten, 
oder wieder schwimmenlassen:g


----------



## Allroundangler (22. April 2003)

Ich weis zwar ned ob es eindeutig Verboten ist wenn man den Fisch für kurze Zeit bis man halt Heim geht in nem Eimer hältert...
Und wenn dann frag doch mal Kollegen aus deinem Verein wie die dass machen wenn sie nen Karpfen aus dem Teich mit heim nehmen.


----------



## schlot (22. April 2003)

Ich kann nicht glauben daß es ein Fischereigesetz gibt das
vorschreibt, daß jeder gefangene Fisch sofort abzuschlagen ist!
Wenn der Setzkescher verboten ist nimm halt nen Karpfensack oder etwas ähnliches.
Bei uns schlägt niemand einen Karpfen am Wasser ab, außer
event. ein Jungangler ohne Transportmöglichkeit, meist Anfänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2003)

Bei uns muss der Fisch auch sofort abgeschlagen werden, aber es gibt ja noch mehr unsinnige Regelungen, die einem das Angeln vermiesen sollen.


----------



## Case (22. April 2003)

Muß ich Thomas rechtgeben.
Wenn ich Karpfen ess, dann nur aus Fließgewässern.
Wenn Du Modergewässer beangelst setz die Karpfen zurück, oder angel am besten erst gar nicht auf sie.
Wenn Du Karpfen aus solchen Gewässern mitnimmst....
Verschenk sie Deinen Feinden.:q 

Grins
Case


----------



## Doom (22. April 2003)

die oker ist aber genauso eklig! In Oker sind schon manche chemie fabriken in die luft gegangen!!!!!!


----------



## ollidi (23. April 2003)

Als ich noch im Braunschweiger Bereich geangelt habe, konnte man die Fische aus der Oker aber ohne Probleme geniessen. Hier habe ich aber auch nur auf Hecht und Aal geangelt und nicht auf Karpfen. Die sind bei mir eh nur Beifang.


----------



## chippog (26. April 2003)

unterschwellig klang es hier ja schon an, ich will es aber noch mal auf einen punkt bringen, auch auf die gefahr hin, an dem ein oder anderen vorbeizuschreiben. ich gehe angeln, weil ich fisch fangen will, den ich essen kann. in deinem fall, angelchris, würde ich den karpfen gar nicht erst beangeln, oder mit den vereinsmitgliedern diskutieren, ob ich meinen fang, um ihn essen zu können, noch eine  woche hältern dürfte. an sonsten würde ich mich mal über die fische in der oker informieren, zum beispiel, ob die auf schadstoffe untersucht werden. irgendjemand im angelverein müsste doch sowas wissen! wenn dann die werte in ordnung sind, skit fiske ("petri heil" auf schwedisch) und die pfanne auf den herd! chippog aus göteborg, an der schwedischen westküste

@ thomas & case: soisses!


----------

